# A Little Late Night Horror



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I was digging around on the Internet last night to see if a favourite old film of mine (which I've been searching for for years) has finally been released on DVD. Not surprisingly it still hasn't, and perhaps never will.

It's a Spanish, short TV movie from the 1970's called "La Cabina" ("The Cabin") but is also known as "The Telephone Box". It runs a just over 30 minutes, has little dialogue and the plot involves, quite simply, a man trapped inside a telephone box. It has some great comedy moments but a rather chilling finale!

I was delighted to find though that someone's uploaded a copy to youtube









When have a spare half-hour, check it out. It's a rare gem.

La Cabina (a.k.a. The Telephone Box)


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Blimey, I've been trying to track down that film for years. Couldn't remember the name of it.

I freaked out the first time I saw it and had nightmares for weeks.









Mind you, I get scared watching Neigbours.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

makky said:


> Mind you, I get scared watching Neigbours.


That I can understand


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

makky said:


> Mind you, I get scared watching Neigbours.


Yeah, who wouldn't. Nice thing about the US, they have all the soaps they need so no Neighbours. God, I've got the damn theme song running through my brain now. Next I'll have that Kylie song, too late, "I should be so lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky"

AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> I was delighted to find though that someone's uploaded a copy to youtube


Thanks for posting this. I remember watching this little gem many years ago, it will be good to see it again


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who remembers it









For those that haven't seen it before, no, it's nothing like "Phone Booth"


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I was digging around on the Internet last night to see if a favourite old film of mine (which I've been searching for for years) has finally been released on DVD. Not surprisingly it still hasn't, and perhaps never will.


It has, actually, as part of a Spanish box set of films by the same director. No English subs, though, not that you need them. PM me if you want the details.

This is one of my all-time favourite movies too. It made a long and lasting impression on me when I saw it as a kid on a BBC2 double bill with Romero's _The Crazies_. I think it's one of the most perfect horror movies ever made.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just from the review i'll give it a miss


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

And here is the long-awaited sequel.






Amazing to think the deep resonance this short still has in Spanish culture, that it can be referenced in a TV ad thirty-five years later!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool







Looks like the same actor!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

It is!


----------

